# MBTI reinvented in the image of SJs



## LostHaven (Aug 12, 2016)

What would the MBTI look like if it was recreated in the image of SJs? If Jung, Myers and Keirsey were SJ types?


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

It might actually be useful.


----------

